# I'm a new member...



## waseemw (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello everyone, I'm Waseem, from Egypt.
I'm a first degree black belt in Shotokan karate from the Egyptian Karate Federation, & a 2nd degree black belt in Karazenpo Karate, from the US. I hope I can make some new friends here & exchange some knowledge, sources, files, etc.
Have a good day all & have fun, nice to know you in advance 
Waseem


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 21, 2004)

Welocome and have some fun.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the group Waseem~! 
I hope you enjoy yourself 

~Tess


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 21, 2004)

Waseem,
Welcome to Martial Talk, its great to have you aboard.
Sean


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, I hope you have a good time, and find the forums to be educational :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 21, 2004)

*WELCOME* to MartialTalk Waseem.  The Admin/Mod team hopes you enjoy the Board.

  -Michael


----------



## Enson (Sep 21, 2004)

welcome! this place is awesome!:ultracool


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Waseem!


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 21, 2004)

This sight is a great resource for any martial artist who is looking to broaden their horizons.


----------



## pakua (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello, from right down at the other end of Africa!


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to the forum, hope you have fun.:asian:


----------

